# Boxer hound mix?



## Scouse (May 12, 2011)

Hi all. We adopted Bandit from a shelter, he is 8 weeks old. They thought he was a boxer hound mix, our vet says she can see some boxer in him but not sure what else. I was wondering if you guys had any ideas what he could be. Thanks


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know, it's kind of hard to tell...It could be a boxer cross, the faded black mask and the brindle coat are a good clue. BUT the puppy pics are really putting me off - first off, he looks a little short in leg to be crossed with a boxer and a hound. Although, the third pic is very boxer-ish...If I were you and really wanted to know I would get a DNA test done. It's like 60 bucks. He's a cutie regardless!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Such a cutie! looks like my brindle pup, Bryna. Her mother was a purebred Boxer, her father was unknown. She looked VERY boxer-ish as a pup, almost exactly like your pup. She was really lanky for a while, and now at 5 months she's filling out, and her face is elongating. She's most likely (just from the general dog population of where she came from) a boxer/coonhound. It'll be interesting to watch your pup grow!


----------



## Scouse (May 12, 2011)

His legs do look really short in that one pic, but they actually don't look that short. He is impossible to get pics of unless he is being held or sleeping, he is a lil worm.



I see alot of boxer in him sometimes, then he will turn his head and I cannot figure out what he looks like. My partner thinks he looks Sheppard too but I don't see it.

I am thinking about getting a DNA kit, it I do I will post the results and let y'all know


----------

